# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  Страшная сила… или красота по-русски (универсальный игровой блок от дуэта д. Евочки)

## Львовна

*«Страшная сила… или красота по-русски»* 

(универсальный игровой блок от дуэта д. Евочки)

[img]http://*********ru/8468428.jpg[/img]


-Что объединяет мальчика из песочницы, мужчину перед холодильником и стриптизера?

- Как будет правильнее: зажечь глаза женщины… или зажечь у нее на глазах?

- И нужны ли   лабутены, если ты в офигительных штанах?


Ответы на все эти вопросы - внутри! 



игровой блок рассчитан:на 5 пар участников

по времени занимает:минут 15-20

в комплект входит:подробный текстовый файл, музыкальное сопровождение, полиграфия

реквизит:минимальный.

….А стрипти-и-и-и-и-з??? БУДЕТ!!!


стоимость: 1500

карта виза сбербанк: 4276 2800 1134 2133 

С уважением, Елена Ефременко (Львовна)
Татьяна Норская (Татьянка)

Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

Istan (31.01.2016), Kley (24.02.2016), Nata Petrova (02.02.2016), дюймовка (31.01.2016), Мурмузетка (01.02.2016), Мурчик (03.02.2016), Окрыленная (31.01.2016), Тамада в Якутии Зоя (31.01.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (31.01.2016)

----------


## Nata Petrova

Красота - это страшная сила, однозначно!!!!! К тому же ещё классная, крутая, зажигательная, просто суперрр..... Девочки, вы просто молодцы!!!! - стёб, подача, музыкальное сопровождение....слов нет!!! Очень, очень, очень советую всем!!!! В блоке есть место и для куража, и для танцевального драйва, и для лабутенов :Taunt: )))))  Легко, прикольно, и на любой праздник: свадьба, юбилей, 23 и 8 - вообщем, универсальная штучка!!!

----------

Львовна (03.02.2016), Татьянка (03.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

> Красота - это страшная сила, однозначно!!!!! К тому же ещё классная, крутая, зажигательная, просто суперрр..... Девочки, вы просто молодцы!!!! - стёб, подача, музыкальное сопровождение....слов нет!!! Очень, очень, очень советую всем!!!! В блоке есть место и для куража, и для танцевального драйва, и для лабутенов)))))  Легко, прикольно, и на любой праздник: свадьба, юбилей, 23 и 8 - вообщем, универсальная штучка!!!


 :Blush2:  :Tender:  Спасибищееееее!!!!!

----------

Nata Petrova (04.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*Nata Petrova*, Наташечка, гигантское спасибо!!! Первый отзыв на новинку- это всегда так важно. Волнительно ведь, как твой труд оценят коллеги. И, ОООО- УРА!!!! Нравится!!!! Танцую от радости!!! :Tender:  :Yahoo:

----------

Nata Petrova (04.02.2016)

----------


## дюймовка

девочки-УМНИЧКИИИ

побаиваюсь блоков-но этот-ЧУДО
на одном дыхании читается  во-первых(перечитывать не приходится чтоб дошло)
задания-уморительные!
подводки-это уже смех обеспечен!
вообще блок отличный!!!!!!!

----------

Львовна (04.02.2016), Татьянка (05.02.2016)

----------


## Львовна

*дюймовка*, Ниночка, ай, спасибо пребольшое за отзыв!!!  :Yahoo:  Прияяятнооо :Yahoo:

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2:  :Tender:  Спасибо огромное. Как попробуете- напишите. Будем очень благодарны. Интересно, как в "действии".

----------


## Львовна

ВНИМАНИЕ АКЦИЯ


с 14 ФЕВРАЛЯ (МЫ ВАС ЛЮБИМ) по 8 МАРТА

при покупке двух материалов скидка -10 %
при покупке сразу трех материалов скидка -30%

----------

дюймовка (21.02.2016)

----------


## Татьянка

:Blush2: отчетик... короткий... пардон за кач-во... телефонное..эх...

глумились над видами шорт... как хотели... даже сделали стринги...
[img]http://*********ru/9025302.jpg[/img]


[img]http://*********ru/9017110.jpg[/img]
дефилешечка...

[img]http://*********ru/9003798.jpg[/img]

т.к. мой звукарь малость напутал... то финал был общим...для всех...одновременно
[img]http://*********ru/9010966.jpg[/img]

но победил самый "эротиШный" по мнению невесты...
[img]http://*********ru/9023273.jpg[/img]

И кстати, это мы выкупали туфли :Derisive: ... а на выкуп, что просят? Правильно!!!! Получили в количестве пяти штук!!!

----------

Ураган (17.03.2016)

----------

